# Multiple Capacitor Burnouts



## MikeC. (Aug 3, 2009)

My system blew a capacitor. I was told it was a hard start capacitor. This is a Rudd system, scroll compressor installed in 2006. I restarted the system after it had been out of service 10 months due to hurricane Ike. Visual inspection showed all of the outside control components to look OK. I started the unit and it ran fine for a week. One day it wasn't cooling so I opened it up and the hard start capacitor had the top blown off of it. I replaced the capacitor and within 2 minutes it squeled and blew smoke everywhere. Where do I need to look now. It is obvious that something else is wrong with the unit.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kok328 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm speculating that you either did not replace it with a like rated/type capacitor and/or wired it back up incorrectly.  Other than that, you need to check the system over for shorted wires.


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome Mike:
We used to use the hard start on the old type of compressor-because they were hard to start. However, the new scroll compressor doesn't need a hard start capacitor.
Glenn


----------

